# Braided Cable Yoke Sweater



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

I viewed Dwaine Wilson's YouTube video on how to do these braided cables and then my mind went to work on how to incorporate them into a knitted garment. I did a couple of test samples, made calculations and started knitting. I chose a basic raglan design until I got to the yoke section, then integrated the braided cables. It was scary to make almost the entire garment not knowing if it would fit, but after braiding, all the excess fabric was taken up and it turned out beautiful. I used a combination yarn from Creeksoon who sells on EBay, in the Cozumel colorway. It took about 625gms, so it is a bit heavy. All the weight is in that braided cable yoke. I sewed on three decorative buttons and tried it on - it fits perfectly! Whew!!


----------



## sewboat (Apr 4, 2014)

Very brave and very beautiful. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very stylish!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely sweater


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

You have done a beautiful job on a very beautiful sweater! The colors are so pretty!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

now that is gorgeous


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

You are so brave! And very creative!


----------



## Deeceer (Nov 17, 2013)

Very, very pretty. Wonderful job of "winging it".... Great talent to design such a lovely garment.


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

WOW! What a gorgeous sweater! You did a wonderful job on it..very creative!
You go girl!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice - love the cables!  Ann


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Gorgeous and professional looking.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

that is impressive, well done!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. I forgot to mention that I did this sweater in only 1 day, an exhausting one day, but still, just saying - I love machine knitting!!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Fantastic sweater. Love the cables and makes me want to try one. I will have to look up the method on u-tube. Thanks


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Your sweater is absolutely beautiful. It is quite obvious that you are a very gifted machine knitter to be able to make something as elaborate as this without using any part of a pattern written by someone else. Knowing that this is totally your own design from start to finish makes you not only a good/neat machine knitter but a designer also!!!! I admire you. :thumbup:


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Gorgeous! The yarn is beautiful- I will check out the seller. Love the raglan, the cables & the 3/4 sleeves. Sharron


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What a great application of the "cable" design as a yoke on a raglan sweater. It's really very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh my, that is gorgeous!


----------



## newjeepgreen (Nov 11, 2014)

Obviously you are a very talented knitter. Your sweater is class.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

i love it well done


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Well done, just lovely


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is so very lovely. Great job !!


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Linda, this is a lovely top you must be delighted. From Susan, U.K.


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

Love everything about this sweater and enjoy seeing your creations.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very beautiful. Love the look of the cables for the yoke. I have to look this up on Youtube.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Thumbs up on your sweater!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty well done&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

How nice to be inventive like this - and the joy when it worked . It's good to do your own thing and not worry about a pattern!


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

That is beautiful......good job!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

How exciting - so much fun to experiment and find that it works! Love it.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful! Absolutely love the color, one of my favorites. Love those braided cables. Great work.

Rhonda


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

That's a lovely, unusual sweater, Linda ... great job!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

It is so pretty, makes me want to do that pattern now!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful sweater. Nice to see some original work. Well done.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Love the color and cables.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Are you planning to write out and publish the pattern?


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow that's really lovely and so different :thumbup:


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful sweater! Love the cables!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

An amazing sweater - beautiful! You should be very proud. :thumbup:


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

I am not sure. Sizing will be a bear, and quoting a certain yarn is always a battle because they go discontinued on you. I might though if this becomes a hit. I will do some for my fall craft shows and see how it goes. Also, if I am asked to do a fall knitting machine seminar somewhere, I would probably develop a pattern for demonstration purposes there.


----------



## JeanneO (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! You should be very proud. It's gorgeous!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

What a beautiful sweater! I love the collar and the color very much. Great job!


----------



## seaston2005 (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh wow! That is beautiful. May I ask how you actually did the cables please? I would love to replicate it, if you wouldn't mind? Thanks


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's an amazing work of art. Just to finish it and have everything work out was quite an accomplishment, but to have it fit perfectly as well is something else.

Kudos to you for being so brave and determined!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Spectacular, both design and color.


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

seaston2005 said:


> Oh wow! That is beautiful. May I ask how you actually did the cables please? I would love to replicate it, if you wouldn't mind? Thanks


Go to Dwaine Wilson's YouTube video and see how they are done. Do some practice pieces to understand what is going on. That is how I did it.


----------



## Ritaweijers (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

That is gorgeous, kudos to you for figuring it out


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

I will buy the pattern if you write it out. I just finished the cutie pie top that I purchased from you and now have to make another one for my daughter. This sweater is so very pretty, I love it!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, lovely. Very well done!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very beautiful. You are quite talented.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Stunning. Your creativity is amazing.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

OMGoodness! What A GORGEOUS Sweater! The cable neckline is OUTRAGEOUS! what a brilliant idea! and the color makes it really really outstanding! Good Job!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful and very creative!


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

Impressive! So well done.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Lovely sweater and very creative. If the braided yoke wants to sag or bag, I can think of a few ways to help that. One would be to weave some elastic into the knitting, in several rows around the yoke. Pull the ends up and try the sweater on, you can pull the tension up on the elastic until it feels right then fasten it off. If the sweater wants to slide off the shoulders maybe add a pair of shoulder straps. They could be fastened near the base of the yoke and would help hold the sweater where it needs to be. Kind of like bra straps.


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

This was a really creative choice for those Cables & the yarn that you decided on just pulled it all together perfectly. ohhk to be that creative... I'm one of those that can follow directions pretty well so do good with patternsbe that creative... I'm one of those that can follow directions pretty well so do good with patterns so will be hoping you do write one up with this one lol. Really Beautiful Job!!
MJ


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful job Linda!!!!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

love the sweater, fantastic job on cables; it is stunning &#128525;


----------



## suzanh (Mar 23, 2011)

Was the braid done separate and then added on?


----------



## suzanh (Mar 23, 2011)

Was the braid put on separate the added on?


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

suzanh said:


> Was the braid put on separate the added on?


No. It is knit right into the raglan design. I am trying to perfect the pattern, so keep a look out for it.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

A fabulous,classy sweater.


----------



## suzanh (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks my e-mail address is [email protected] could you give me a heads up when you post it thanks Suzan. I am trying to perfect the pattern, so keep a look out for it.[/quote]


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the originality of this. Would love to make one, as I love round yoke sweaters.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

You've got MK talent!!! Love those cables, and in one day! I call that skill.


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank You everyone for your kind encouragement! I love designing and honing the pattern so it is as easy as possible. Writing it all down so it can be accomplished by even the newest beginner takes so much time, but when I get good feedback, it is all so worth it - your words give me a great deal of joy!!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

It is sturdy enough that the cast off edge needs no help at all in keeping its shape. It has great texture and stability.


----------

